# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  R2, self-driving cargo van, Nuro, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nuro

nuro.ai/technology

nuro.ai/vehicle

----------


## Airicist

Nuro Vehicle at Proving Grounds

Published on Jan 30, 2018




> Nuro's vehicle is a fully autonomous, on-road vehicle designed to transport goods — quickly, safely, and affordably.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Two ex-Google engineers built an entirely different kind of self-driving car"
Nuro is focused on last-mile deliveries with its completely driverless prototype

by Andrew J. Hawkins
January 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Delivery Vans Are Arriving Before Self-Driving Cars"
A secretive startup has unveiled its new grocery-getter, one of many automakers that are leaving people out of the equation.

by Kyle Stock
January 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nuro deploys autonomous delivery cars without safety drivers"

by Megan Rose Dickey
December 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "SoftBank’s next bet: $940M into autonomous delivery startup Nuro"

by Kirsten Korosec
February 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sogtbank invests $1B in robo-delivery startup Nuro"

by Alex Davies
February 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nuro Claims A Self-Driving First: U.S. Approval To Deploy Toaster-Styled Delivery Bots"

by Alan Ohnsman
February 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nuro acquires autonomous trucking startup Ike"

by Kirsten Korosec
December 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nuro gets green light to launch fully autonomous delivery vehicles in Bay Area"

by David Louie
December 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Nuro self-driving road vehicle

Mar 25, 2021




> Tokyo, Japan, (March 25, 2021)―Woven Capital, L.P. ("Woven Capital"), an $800 million global investment fund that supports growth-stage companies in mobility, made an equity investment in Nuro, Inc. ("Nuro"), a leading robotics company providing autonomous delivery. The investment is part of Nuro's Series C round of funding, advancing its work in designing and engineering self-driving road vehicles to transform local commerce through autonomous delivery.


"Woven Capital Makes Its First Investment, Backing Nuro"

March 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Domino's pizzas now delivered with autonomous cars in Houston"
Thanks to a new partnership with Nuro, customers can request a robocar delivery.

by Sean Szymkowski
April 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Driverless delivery company Nuro nabs $600M and partners with Google"

by Paul Sawers
November 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing our next generation vehicle

Jan 12, 2022




> Tune in to see the reveal of our next generation vehicle. Plus, hear Nuro's founders detail the journey that's led to this exciting moment. 
> 
> 00:00 - Welcome to the Neighborhood
> 00:30 - Nuro founders introduce our new vehicle 
> 02:57 - Meet our next generation vehicle
> 04:00 - Sneak peek

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Nuro unveils third-generation autonomous delivery vehicle"

by Brianna Wessling
January 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Nuro lays off employees in Texas, California and Arizona"

by Brianna Wessling
July 13, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Uber, Nuro strike 10-year deal for robot food delivery"

by Julie Littman
September 8, 2022

----------

